# Checksumme errechnen



## Sneaker (5. Januar 2003)

Hallo
Hab mal wieder ne Schulaufgabe wo ich nicht weiter komme 
und zwar sollen wir einen decoder schreiben der den inhalt einer hex datei mit assemblercode die codebytes in eine bin datei schreibt. um zu kontrollieren ob überhaupt was richtiges in der datei steht kann ich ja jetzt diese checksumme controllieren bloss wie kann ich errechnen ?

format: 8bit Intellec Hex Format
:llaaaatthhhhhhh....hhhhhhcscf

assemblercodezeile:
:06020000EAA9188D114768

Checksumme berechnet nach Formel 2er - Komplement (ll + Adr. Low + Adr. High + Type + Summe alle Datenbytes) Mudolo 256

nach meiner rechnung kommt bei der checksumme cs = 0x68 = 104 raus und jetzt frag ich mcih wie man das errechnet ?!


----------



## Bastian von Halem (6. Januar 2003)

Ich glaube man kann mit der Checksumme nur kontrollieren ob eine Datei sich geändert hat wenn man die original Checksumme hat, einen anderen Zweck hat sie nicht.


----------



## Sneaker (7. Januar 2003)

hmm ok dann möchte wissen wie das geht  ein rechenbeispiel wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Bastian von Halem (7. Januar 2003)

Ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst. Du kannst ja nicht kontrollieren ob der Inhalt dem entspricht was du gedacht hast was drin stehen würde.


----------



## Sneaker (7. Januar 2003)

???
ich möchte einfach nur eine kontroll funktion schreiben mit der ich die checksumme errechne und die dann mit der checksumme vergleiche die in jeder zeile drin steht. bloss leider komme ich nach meiner rechnung zu einer checksumme von 104 und deswegen hab ich das gedacht das ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Bastian von Halem (7. Januar 2003)

Achso, jetzt kapier ich das erst %) !

Guck mal hier: http://www.rocketaware.com/man/man1/cksum.1.htm


----------



## Sneaker (8. Januar 2003)

ah das ist doch schonmal was ... muss ich mir mal angucken  und irgendwann auch mal rechnen


----------

